

"Innovated in China" to replace "Made in China" - TourBoarding
http://www.chinnovate.com/innovation-chinese-style-thriving-on-uncertainty/
Innovation Chinese Style:  Thriving on Uncertainty
======
chinafoodie
Most Americans equate Chinese made goods with cheap, shoddily made goods. But
yet they see that Chinese mothers are superior and that these tiger moms are
producing A+ test-taking kids. Even the fresh-off-the-boat Chinese kids that
arrive in America excel in the public school system within a year or two,
though they knew no English upon first arrival. So if the Chinese method of
child-rearing produces adults that are super achievers, they should certainly
be capable of receiving an A+ in Business Innovation and beating Americans
pants down.

